# "No hablo catalán"



## roxcyn

Bueno, quiero saber cómo se dice y cómo se pronuncia en catalán:

"No hablo catalán".


----------



## ildure

No parlo català.

pronuncia de alguien de Barcelona:
"No parlu català" ('o' abierta y 'a's abiertas).


----------



## Cecilio

Algunas variantes:

- con refuerzo de la negación: "No parlo pas català".

- variante valenciana: "No parle català".

- variante balear: "No parl català".


----------



## jester.

Cecilio said:


> Algunas variantes:
> 
> - con refuerzo de la negación: "No parlo pas català".
> 
> - variante valenciana: "No parle català".
> 
> - variante balear: "No parl català".



¿Esas variantes se escriben en las respectivas regiones o sólo se puede escribir la forma estándar "(Jo) no parlo (pas) català"?


----------



## Cecilio

jester. said:


> ¿Esas variantes se escriben en las respectivas regiones o sólo se puede escribir la forma estándar "(Jo) no parlo (pas) català"?



En catalán hay más de una variante 'estándar', especialmente dos: la catalana y la valenciana. En las Baleares se suele utilizar, según tengo entendido, el estándar catalán, con lo cual una forma como "jo parl" no suele verse escrita en contextos formales, en educación, etc. (al menos eso creo). Sin embargo, las formas valencianas ("Jo parle", etc.) se usan en todos los registros.


----------



## jester.

Gracias por aclararme esto.


----------



## natasha2000

Perdón por intrometerme... Pero este "pas".... 

¿Es como en francés el "pa" que va después de cada negación?
(perdón si no he escrito bien en francés, es que sé un par de cositas, pero de escribir no tengo ni papa..)


----------



## Cecilio

natasha2000 said:


> Perdón por intrometerme... Pero este "pas"....
> 
> ¿Es como en francés el "pa" que va después de cada negación?
> (perdón si no he escrito bien en francés, es que sé un par de cositas, pero de escribir no tengo ni papa..)



Sí, se parece al "pas" del francés, aunque la "s" se pronuncia. Pero no se utiliza ni mucho menos tanto como en francés. Tal como yo lo entiendo, sirve para dar más énfasis a la negación, y se utiliza más en contextos formales. En Valencia no existe en el habla coloquial.


----------



## natasha2000

Cecilio said:


> Sí, se parece al "pas" del francés, aunque la "s" se pronuncia. Pero no se utiliza ni mucho menos tanto como en francés. Tal como yo lo entiendo, sirve para dar más énfasis a la negación, y se utiliza más en contextos formales. En Valencia no existe en el habla coloquial.


 
Gracias, Cecilio.

Es que aquí nunca he oído esto. Bueeno.. Tampoco hablo catalán, pero leo bastante y escucho a la gente...

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## xarruc

Sí, como el 'pas' en frances. (se lo dice 'pa')

Pero en catalan es opcional. Se lo pone cuando se quiere emfatizar el negativo.

no parlo català - no hablo catalan - I don't speak catalan
no parlo pas català - no hablo catalan - ¡ni siquiera una palabra! - I don't speak catalan at all.


----------



## natasha2000

¿Y en catalán, ¿se pronuncia esa S o es como en francés?


----------



## xarruc

sí, se pronunciar con la s


----------



## natasha2000

!Qué interesante!
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## roxcyn

ìMuchas gracias! 

Parece como italiano, parlare = hablar, gracias


----------



## belén

Cecilio said:


> Algunas variantes:
> 
> - con refuerzo de la negación: "No parlo pas català".
> 
> - variante valenciana: "No parle català".
> 
> - variante balear: "No parl català".




Corrección 


variante balear: "No parl xerr català"


----------



## Cecilio

belen said:


> Corrección
> 
> 
> variante balear: "No parl xerr català"



Ostras! ¿No s'utilitza el verb "parlar" a les Illes?


----------



## belén

Al menys a Mallorca, no. Evidentment, s'enten, però no s'emprea.

Salutacions,

B


----------



## ratona!84

roxcyn said:


> ìMuchas gracias!
> 
> Parece como italiano, parlare = hablar, gracias


 
Sí, porque tiene la misma raiz etimológica: PARLARE (latín)

Saludos!


----------



## ampurdan

ratona!84 said:


> Sí, porque tiene la misma raiz etimológica: PARLARE (latín)
> 
> Saludos!


 
Bueno, no del latín clásico, en el que tal palabra no existía. Se usaba "loquor". Puede que tenga que ver con la evolución en latín vulgar "parabola(m)" -> "palabra"/"paraula"/"parola".


----------



## jazyk

O es deriva del llatí confabulari.


----------

